# Professor Carter Hargrave



## quikhiccup (Aug 12, 2006)

did a search, no hits. anyone know who this guy is, his tree, opinions about him, his style, etc, etc?


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.hmaisociety.org/Bios/grandmasters/hargrave-c.htm
His first kempo ranking came from Bushido Kempo which is an offshoot of Jeet kune Do created by Gary Dill. The two have a major feud. Dill Hargraves never eaened his black yet Hargraves has this *(view the pic on the very bottm of page)* on his site.
http://www.carterhargrave.com/

Dill also says he was never a JKD instructor yet there is also proof of that on one of their numerous sites.


----------

